# Miller stays / goes



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I'm going to be watching his play very closely over the next few weeks.

I have always thought of Dre as a ballhog and not a very good guard for this team. I don't like his outside shooting or his selfishness.

I do think he has great potential to run this team very well. He throws a great lob, none better except maybe Kidd or Nash. He has good vision obviously. He knocks down foul shots, but is he making this team elite???

That is the question he must answer. Is he an elite guard in the NBA. One capable of elevating the team? If his play does not continue to advance and Watson is able to eat into his minutes and prove to be an improvement than Miller may be on his way out. I think Boykins is #2 in cement. Karl really praises Earl B. 

I think the signing of Watson was to give Miller a sort of final look. If he swims then Watson may go, but if he sinks then the Nuggets may move to Watson.

Thoughts?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I thought Dre was a better PG at the end of last season than what he has demonstrated so far this season. It really looks like he has regressed into Cooper mode.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

That's my feeling on Miller too CPaw.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

On the Raptors board, there is talk that EWill is on the trading block. How about a deal sending Dre to the Raptors for EWill and Mike James?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I haven't lost complete confidence in Miller yet, but I think Watson should be getting PT for his defense alone. So I say Miller stays. I'm putting up some of Millers stats, I know it doesn't tell the whole story, but its worth looking at.

*Game By Game Stat Log*










*Season Stats Average.*


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

Watson was not signed at $5 mil per year to be a practice player. Its as simple as that. Miller is history sooner or later. The problem is obviously that we lost a lot of trade package opportunities when Nene went down. Basically messes up the personnel plan for the season, which was to trade Miller plus someone for a stud shooter. The situation now is Miller is too good to trade straight up for a bench/role player but not good enough for a real stud. We'll see how this shakes out, but he'll be traded in time.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

i like miller. i think hes a great fit for the team, now for earl...just give him some of greg buckners time ( im not a GB fan that much).just like barkley said, denver could be alot quciker is buckner got alot of play time*




*i havent seen much of denvers play so far ( i live in michigan so i only get tnt games and pistons)


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

An Article came out in the NY post about a New York/ Denver trade. I of course knew this would be highly speculated months ago, becuase I new LB would not be happy with his point guard situation. However their are more desireable players in toronto than New York.

Frankily I have Mike James on my fantasy team. He was my last pick and he plays every game at PG for me that he is available. I like him. I also like the now very disgruntled Mo Pete. Toronto tends to dump disgruntled players. Vince, Skippy, Zo... and more to come. Denver could get in on it. Also they have vets in aaron and eric williams. A f/c and f respectively. Kiki should at least be talking with them about a deal. Crawford (NYK) shoots a pretty poor percentage from the field. Id prefer Mo Pete over him. If Freddy "the mayor" Hoiberg tries to make a comeback this year we should try and nab him.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I would also like to see the Nuggets explore some deals with Toronto. 

Mo Pete is nice. 

E. Will was alright when he was here, getting up in age.

Mike James can shoot, haven't seen him much though.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Mike James and Mo Pete could take pressure off of melo. keep teams from doubling him so much.

the other guys would just be support with najera and elson off the bench. incase camby or kmart go down, you know doomsday senerio ****


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

just reported on real gm. mo pete makes things public. calls out the team. is just short of demanding a trade. Like i said he is going to follow in the steps of carter, zo, skip etc


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> just reported on real gm. mo pete makes things public. calls out the team. is just short of demanding a trade. Like i said he is going to follow in the steps of carter, zo, skip etc


If Mo Pete is really demanding a trade then Denver would have all the leverage. They might not have to give up much to get him. 

Not quite sure who I would deal if I were Kiki. Watson is so unproven that if Miller got dealt and Watson took over for him and bottomed out that would be terrible. THat is why Earl W. should be getting time. To see if we can trust his game.

Nugs should work a blockbuster deal and get Mo Pete and Chris Bosh (haha never happen) for KMart and Miller.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

A Julius Hodge+Dre Miller for Mike James and Mo Pete trade works at cap and can help both teams...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Zuca said:


> A Julius Hodge+Dre Miller for Mike James and Mo Pete trade works at cap and can help both teams...


Adding Hodge is too much to give up IMHO.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Adding Hodge is too much to give up IMHO.


i wouldnt let hodge tip your scale. not like we just cant go draft richard roby or another guard this coming summer.


----------



## Horax (Nov 16, 2005)

Plus, J Hodge is totally unproven and theoretically has a hitch in his shot. It's always a good thing if you can trade an unknown for a proven commodity. 

Man, if we coudl trade K-Mart and Dre for Mo Pete and Bosh, I'd pee my pants right now. I knwo it won't happen, but we should look into at least landing Mo Pete.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

I might trade Miller and Hodge for Peterson and James. The problem becomes minutes at the SG spot. Somebody is going to be very unhappy with a logjam of Peterson, Johnson, Vo, and Buckner. Keep in mind that Johnson, Vo and Buckner are all going to be free agents next summer, so they all want minutes to prove their value. There might be a team chemistry problem.

But it would definitely add to our 3 point shooting ability.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

scooter said:


> I might trade Miller and Hodge for Peterson and James. The problem becomes minutes at the SG spot. Somebody is going to be very unhappy with a logjam of Peterson, Johnson, Vo, and Buckner. Keep in mind that Johnson, Vo and Buckner are all going to be free agents next summer, so they all want minutes to prove their value. There might be a team chemistry problem.
> 
> But it would definitely add to our 3 point shooting ability.


If you can get Mike James then what would be the point to keeping Vo Lenard? Guy is a streaky shooter who belongs on a mediocre team.

Cut him or trade him for a 2nd rounder if James comes to town from Toronto.


----------

